# Modular Design for Machine Tools & Mark's Calculations For Machine Design



## أحمد رأفت (7 أبريل 2012)

كتب جــــــــامده
Modular Design for Machine Tools


http://search.4shared.com/postDownload/DpIwzYDD/modular_design_for_machine_too.html

[h=1]Mark's Calculations For Machine Design[/h]

http://depositfiles.com/files/vcxgl44ng
​


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

مشكورررر
الرابط للكتاب الاول Modular Design for Machine Tools لا يعمل


----------



## عصام حسنين (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*أحسن الله إليك*

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وأطعمك طيرا وزوجك بكرا


----------

